# My new Q7...



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Pretty dead forum compared to the Fourtitude A3 side. So here's my attempt to spice it up.


























_Modified by eltonsi at 12:33 PM 3-17-2009_


----------



## BigE R32 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: My new Q7... (eltonsi)*

Nice choice in cars! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I have a similar setup...kind of








I agree this Q7 forum is pretty dead compared to the R32 forum. I would imagine it's just the demographics....less mods being done to the Q7's. 

























Sorry for the crappy iPhone pictures....I need to take some better pictures of both rides


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Heh, very similar rides. 3.6 + 3.2
Still waiting for VF's Turbo charger...


----------



## BigE R32 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

So you do have the 3.6....it's pretty surprising how powerful this engine is in such a big vehicle. It's plenty of power IMO. 
Do you have any plans to mod the Q7? I would like to install the V12 LED's...they look awesome. Other than that I've been playing around with the idea of do a slightly lower stance with some 22" wheels. We don't get much snow...don't need the clearence







But than again I'm also happy with it's looks now....and that's free








BTW...the S3 looks great. Did it come with those wheels? Aren't those S6 reps? I've read that they are pretty heavy (36lbs). I was thinking about putting them on the R32. But the weight scared me away. My stock wheel is around 26 lbs.
Cheers


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (BigE R32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigE R32* »_ 
Do you have any plans to mod the Q7? I would like to install the V12 LED's...they look awesome. Other than that I've been playing around with the idea of do a slightly lower stance with some 22" wheels. We don't get much snow...don't need the clearence







But than again I'm also happy with it's looks now....and that's free








BTW...the S3 looks great. Did it come with those wheels? Aren't those S6 reps? I've read that they are pretty heavy (36lbs). I was thinking about putting them on the R32. But the weight scared me away. My stock wheel is around 26 lbs.
Cheers









Already did the first mod on the Q7 with the Skid plate valence up front. Was thinking about the V12 TDI conversion but $2700 is a tad steep. The LEDs are definitely on my list after I install the side running boards. Going to retrofit NAVI as well. Maybe the Caractere grill down the line. Not going to lower the car as I need the clearance for the winter up here. Maybe some summer wheels and save the stock for winter tires.
The wheels are option 18s for 06 3.2 A3s (similar to S6 with different offset). No longer available. The reps from harmann is heavy. The ones I got are lighter, but they are still two piece wheels, so they will be heavier. I run BBS RGR during summer, much lighter at around 20 lbs.


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

Really like the skidplate valence!


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (GRNMACHINE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GRNMACHINE* »_Really like the skidplate valence!

Glad someone noticed it. Was beginning to think it was a waste of money. I have since also added the side runners to match the skid plate, just waiting for a nice day to give it a wash for some new pics.


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

Looking forward to more pics! Nice vehicles by the way! I dont think the valance was a waste, it just fits so well that it looks like it could be stock which is a good thing.


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

Was looking at the wheel arches from Caractere but there are around $1800 plus shipping/painting. The wide body kits are not my thing but the wheel arches look nice.


----------



## Voltes Five (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: My new Q7... (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_Pretty dead forum compared to the Fourtitude A3 side. So here's my attempt to spice it up.

I agree....any new mods on your Q?


----------



## BigE R32 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Re: My new Q7... (Voltes Five)*

x2
as far as mods go.....my wife mod'd one of the rims on a curb


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Other than the side runners. Nothing. Considering the V12 TDI LEDs up front, but want to make sure how they work first. Plus just used up some mod fund on HPA DSG upgrade, RSB, and exhaust on the A3.


----------



## Voltes Five (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

I am also interested on those LEDS from the V12. I have not heard back from OEM plus on the possible group buy. 
Here are some pics of my Q7. My first time taking pics and posting. Hope the pics are up to par.


----------



## Voltes Five (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

I am also interested on those LEDS from the V12. I have not heard back from OEM plus on the possible group buy. 
Here are some pics of my Q7. My first time taking pics and posting. Hope the pics are up to par.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Love those 21s with red calipers! Are they painted or BBK?


----------



## Voltes Five (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

thanks, dude. those are actually 22 RS4 reps with red G2 paint.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: (Voltes Five)*

Nice pics guys. Love the 22s on the Q.


----------



## Voltes Five (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

George, thanks for the compliment.


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

Damn, how's the ride with 22s?


----------



## Voltes Five (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (eltonsi)*

the ride has not dramatically changed with the 22. I installed H&R sports springs a couple of months after i got the 22s and the ride has become stiffer but has improved due to a much lower of gravity (especially during turns and curves). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

Very nice, the 22's do look great. Also like the "debadging". How hard was it to paint the calipers?


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

voltes five,
Any new mods? My Q is the same color and I was wondering if you could provide some detailed info on the painting of the calipers. I am not a fan of the clear taillights on gray, I really like the red we have and the calipers in red really complement it. Any info/new pics appreciated. I am still trying to find affordable rolled tips for the exhaust and affordable wheel arches.


----------



## Voltes Five (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (GRNMACHINE)*

Thanks for the compliments, GRNMACHINE.
I recommend you use a G2 caliper paint. Its easy to apply. I like the red color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif because it is attractive. You can get the G2 paint online. One order will allow you to paint all 4 calipers. A DIY video is available in youtube. You can also get the stickers online. Make sure to get caliper stickers that can withstand high heat.
let me know how it goes.
Voltes Five


----------



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

Voltes, been spending most weekends working on other SUV's. Havent done much with the Q since changing wheels/tires. The red calipers look awesome! I hope to get to it sometime this year. Found the video, it looks pretty straightforward just time consuming. I really need to get some exhaust tips too. Almost purchased a catback system from the UK but shipping was ass-tronomical.


----------

